# 6D  mirror issue



## EJW1381 (May 20, 2021)

Hi all I have cannon 6D  the mirror doesn't seem to fully open,  I can take a picture but two things my focus doesn't seem to be working properly and I see some scratches or something on the focusing screen, not sure what happen.  The mirror its self only open 1/4 of the way when taking the picture.   I know this because the picture shows up with 1/4 of it and as i took the lens off and does this with other lenses as well.   Can the the focusing screen cause this issue to the mirror?  Looks like I have to replace the the focusing screen, but question is has anyone had this issue?  I looked into replacing the mirror box but seems like the average is $300 to get it fixed.   I did just picked up another used 6D and it seems to a tad different the focus is more figidity and however I would love to still get my old one fixed, any thoughts on this?    I also tried to reset the camera and all take battery out and take pictures in different modes with the old one and the mirror does the same thing.   Any help would appreciate it as I am just starting out with photography in the past 6 months.  Thanks


----------



## photoflyer (May 20, 2021)

Having two of the same camera can be very handy.   You will need to decide if the cost to fix it is more than the cost to replace it.   I have the Mark II and it has been rock solid.


----------



## EJW1381 (May 20, 2021)

I think its worth having two but is it worth being fixed will be the question.    However Id love to fix it myself if I knew what the issue was.   I am very handy and good a taking things apart and back together.


----------



## photoflyer (May 20, 2021)

EJW1381 said:


> I think its worth having two but is it worth being fixed will be the question. However Id love to fix it myself if I knew what the issue was. I am very handy and good a taking things apart and back together.



Good luck.  These instruments are finely tune and very small.  Don't make it worse.  I would first try compressed air to see if anything simply got lodged in it.


----------



## Original katomi (May 20, 2021)

I am going ask a stupid question as you have described a situation that I have just had to avoid
What lenses do you use, plz list ALL lenses used
I dont want to say anything thing until I am sure  when listing plz add if efs,ef for canon dc or dg for sigma and any others you have


----------



## EJW1381 (May 20, 2021)

I was told never to use compressed air!   But to use air blower, maybe give that a shot but I am thinking


Original katomi said:


> I am going ask a stupid question as you have described a situation that I have just had to avoid
> What lenses do you use, plz list ALL lenses used
> I dont want to say anything thing until I am sure  when listing plz add if efs,ef for canon dc or dg for sigma and any others you have


Currently using Tamron sp 150-600 
Canon 70-300 mm EF 
Tamron AF 28-75mm


----------



## photoflyer (May 20, 2021)

EJW1381 said:


> I was told never to use compressed air! But to use air blower, maybe give that a shot but I am thinking


That is true in that compressed air may blow moisture into the mechanism.  But it sounds like you need something with some force.


----------



## Original katomi (May 21, 2021)

Thanks for the info
Good news; you have ruled out my fear that you had used EFS  crop sensor lens on your ff camera and damaged the inside
Bad news; I don’t Have ideas why there are marks on the screen
The oil on the mirror mech’s could be getting thick or something and slowing the mechanics
Sorry can’t be of more help


----------

